# Platy flashing no other symptoms



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a female platy that has been flashing(I think thats what you call it when they rub against plants really fast) and been resting away from the other fish, but when I come out she usually starts swimming again among the other fish. I cant really see any other oddities besides that with her but working on getting her into a smaller tank for more close observations.

Well then tonight I was watching her and she arched up and just froze in place, so bad in fact my gourami came up and tried to take a couple bites of her fin with no reaction from her. A couple of other fish have been showing flashing behavior but its been very seldom but of course when she started this it was just seldom too.

So I'm just kind of lost when it comes to diseases and even more so with the lack of other symptoms.

Tank parameters are
Ammonia 0
Nitrites 0
Nitrates 15-20
pH 7.6

And it has pretty much stayed the same for a long while except my pH has gone down to 7.6 from 8 when I changed from a HOB filter to a sponge filter about 2 or 3 weeks ago.

Tank is 36 gallon planted, roughly 30%-45% water change weekly with a temp of about 77 degrees.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok I was able to fish her out (big pain in a planted tank) and got some pictures, can really see anything but maybe just maybe some red strings from her anus, which while looking through the disease profiles almost looks like Camallanus, but I need some expert opinions and also how to treat if this is the case, but I have my doubts to because it doesn't show flashing as a symptom.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Anyone have any opinions?


----------



## luckysarah (Nov 3, 2010)

It does look like worms... from what I can see.

As far as treatment I have no idea.

sorry


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Well if no one else has any input I'm going to go grabs some Levamisole hydrochloride or fenbendazole tomorrow as a treatment and hope this is what I'm fighting, which I think it is, because a guppy I have seems to have smaller little red strings coming from his anus, now I just need to check and see if any other fish from my main tank have this before I begin treatment in the smaller tank.


----------

